# Gov. DeSantis offers $5000 bonus to all previously employed LEOs fired from Vax Mandate



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Florida Governor DeSantis to offer $5,000 hiring bonus for police who lose jobs due to vaccine mandates in other states


Republican-controlled states are increasingly trying to recruit law enforcement officers who lose their jobs because of Covid-19 jab mandates, and Florida may soon up the ante by offering displaced cops a $5,000 relocation bonus.




www.rt.com


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhhh Florida. The countdown is real for me!


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I'll be down there on Thursday. Supposed to be 85F and sunny. The question is will I come back.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I thoroughly enjoyed my Florida LEO experience!


----------



## 61326 (Oct 30, 2021)

N/a


----------

